# Is there a "standalone" Modwheel controller, without a keyboard attached?



## MA-Simon

I am switching to a new keyboard for playing (Kawai CS-4), so much better than my noisy Alesis Q88. one problem though, while it does feature Midi outputs, it does NOT come with a Modwheel controller. 

Today I went to my trusted Just Music shop in Berlin, but they where all like:
"Whut, never heard of this. Garfgarble. Why not buy an ipad." o=?

I wan't that piano.
I don't want a DAW controller with a thousand buttons and sliders I will *never* use, featuring crap keys and all that. But use it also for making music on my computer.

I then tested some small single oktave keyboards featuring modwheel controllers for compliment, but the wheels were total crap. Either to small, to jiggly, or fixed to a magnetic mid position.

How can this not be a thing???? (o)

Edit: Yes, I do own an ipod, but... I don't know if this would work and how to set that up. Also: How can i transfix it on my keyboard so it will not slide away down the floor?


----------



## maestro2be

What about something like this?

http://vmeter.net/

Maestro2be


----------



## Softmo06004

Hi,
Doepfer Modulation Wheel kit + universal Midi Control Electronics (you can add 4 continuously variable "analog" elements and a "digital" switching element).
You also have the pocket eletronic.
Best.


----------



## MA-Simon

Thank you for the replies so far!

Unfortunally vmeter is out of business and does not produce any more (so far I know).
Which would have been perfect. 

I'd rather not build my own pitchwheel controller though.


----------



## Ozymandias

MA-Simon @ Fri May 15 said:


> Edit: Yes, I do own an ipod, but... I don't know if this would work and how to set that up. Also: How can i transfix it on my keyboard so it will not slide away down the floor?



You could make something for it to sit on and tack it in place...


----------



## MA-Simon

> Ozymandias


Ah, thats an interesting idea!
What app are you running, and does it work with a windows pc too?


----------



## valyogennoff

What about Korg Nano Kontrol?
http://www.thomann.de/intl/korg_nanokontrol_2_black.htm


----------



## Ozymandias

MA-Simon @ Fri May 15 said:


> Ozymandias
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, thats an interesting idea!
> What app are you running, and does it work with a windows pc too?
Click to expand...


It's Lemur and it does work with Windows.


----------



## CharlesB

valyogennoff @ Fri 15 May said:


> What about Korg Nano Kontrol?
> http://www.thomann.de/intl/korg_nanokontrol_2_black.htm


Or a Samson Graphite MF8, which is comparable. I was in a similar situation some time ago and ended up getting one of those at a good price through a local music shop which was perfectly happy to procure one for me. I've got two of the sliders assigned to CC1 and 11 respectively, and have found great use of the transport controls and programmable function buttons. Good buy.


----------



## MA-Simon

Thank you! 
I will check on everything and see if it fits.


----------

